# Uber Driver App On Android (I got it)



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I got in on the beta testing... you guys want the linky?

t.uber.com/byodandroid

It looks cool.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I thought it was out of Beta?

I have had no problems using it the last two weekends.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I started it today and I got a half ping and the name of a rider, but no navigation...then it disappeared after 10 seconds, I didn't want to risk any more losses, so I went back to the iphone for now.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Anybody successfully using both the Lyft and Uber Apps on the same phone? I know the Uber App makes a buzz if it sits in the background for more than 3 minutes, but will the Lyft App still notify you if it is in the background and you leave the Uber App on "top"?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Anybody successfully using both the Lyft and Uber Apps on the same phone? I know the Uber App makes a buzz if it sits in the background for more than 3 minutes, but will the Lyft App still notify you if it is in the background and you leave the Uber App on "top"?


Ohmigod! That is so, like, California girl attention seeking! Like, totally! I'm in the background for 3 minutes.... Click me! Whateveeeeer.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Anybody successfully using both the Lyft and Uber Apps on the same phone? I know the Uber App makes a buzz if it sits in the background for more than 3 minutes, but will the Lyft App still notify you if it is in the background and you leave the Uber App on "top"?


Yes it will. I'm running Uber, Lyft, Sidecar on mine without any issues. Uber is the only one that warns u with the annoying "electric fart" sound.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Gotta love the Uber iPhone farting noise. I didn't realize it had been ported over to the Android version.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Yes it will. I'm running Uber, Lyft, Sidecar on mine without any issues. Uber is the only one that warns u with the annoying "electric fart" sound.


Thanks for the info! This makes me believe that Uber has the ability / technical expertise to do whatever it wants with it's App. Any claims that it will take 6 months to add a tip function (or any other change) seem disingenuous.


----------



## JohnnyItaly (Oct 21, 2014)

It won't work on rooted devices, but you can download "Hide my root" on the android play store, then just hide "su binary" and now the Uber driver app works on rooted devices!


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

the app has worked well for me. I assume they will fix any minor bugs in time. So far, I can see the names of the requestor again. I like that feature a lot, but I have a feeling they will get rid of it again.

they released the app just in time for me. I was about to quit when I had to pay $46 a month to use their phone.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Anthony L Cielakie said:


> It won't work on rooted devices, but you can download "Hide my root" on the android play store, then just hide "su binary" and now the Uber driver app works on rooted devices!


Thx for posting this. I'm sure Uber will figure a way to circumvent that app. SMDH


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I started it today and I got a half ping and the name of a rider, but no navigation...then it disappeared after 10 seconds, I didn't want to risk any more losses, so I went back to the iphone for now.


I was in Beta at first, but then the app asked me to update. I no longer see Beta. So far it s working good, other than the annoying 3 minutes reminder


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm on 3.7.0 now here in DC.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Totally does NOT work on my Galaxy S5. Says I have a rider, but no nav. No beeping circle. Nothing.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I am on 3.6.1 version in HTC one


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Had to update before being allowed to log in. Now running v 3.7.1


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Same here now 3.7.1


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I also have version 3.7.1. Is it just my phone or is anyone else noticing a substantially shorter ping "time" to accept a fare? I think on the iPhone it was about 15 seconds...on my Android....it seems much shorter..


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have 3.7.1 running on my Note 3 with VZN. Had some issues in SF @ Market & Castro, even though I had 4 bars. App would lock up & stay that way until I left the area. Curious if this has happened to anyone else. 

I also noticed I had to log off & back on to completely refresh the map at times. It would hang & not show the entire map. 

Surge areas would change colors frequently between red & bright orange, but didn't appear to affect app functionality.

There were times where I would accept a request, but the app would take about 5 seconds afterward for the acknowledgement (app was still beeping as though I hadn't accepted the request). 

Other than that, it's 1,000x better than that POS iPhone I'll be returning next week.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

how bout the one for iphone can someone send me link ty


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

So on Android, do you still get pings while the app is in the background? I want to be able to read an e-book or web browse while waiting for pings.



Anthony L Cielakie said:


> It won't work on rooted devices, but you can download "Hide my root" on the android play store, then just hide "su binary" and now the Uber driver app works on rooted devices!


Also, you can use an Xposed framework module called RootCloak (I assume if you're the type to root your phone, you'll know what Xposed is)


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I started it today and I got a half ping and the name of a rider, but no navigation...then it disappeared after 10 seconds, I didn't want to risk any more losses, so I went back to the iphone for now.


I've had the Uber iPhone do that before too... as well as not allow me to accept requests, time out on requests after I accept them, crash while going online, crash while accepting requests, crash while hitting arriving, crash while hitting begin trip, etc...


----------



## ACfrom415 (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone had the app for the android stop working for them?


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

^I have. Comments on 1st page.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> So on Android, do you still get pings while the app is in the background? I want to be able to read an e-book or web browse while waiting for pings.


At some point, the app will want you to acknowledge it or it will log off. I believe its been said that its three minutes.


----------



## timalt325 (Oct 26, 2014)

I use the Android app and haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

The app has been running great. I just wonder if there are any programmers out there that might be able to change the 3 minute timer or disable it. I am referring to when Uber is running in the background and you get the alert to stay online? There has to be a way to edit that file??


----------



## papa-tango2 (Oct 20, 2014)

well guys is currently in the google play store under "uberpartner" one word I used it this weekend that passed it did have a few hiccups I just received the phone today would the app on it going to try that out this weekend if no big difference and then back to uber it goes and that hundred dollar deposit that was taken out of my earnings will be returned to me... I do drive for Lyft also I did notice that running both the apps at the same time seem to be causing a problem my phone is a good phone with a good company HTC One m8 and AT&T it seemed as if the uber app was causing problems would be lyft app


----------

